
Commonplace Books - Malfunction92
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Commonplace_book
======
Alekhine
I've tried this before. It's hard work to write everything you encounter down
on paper. Thank god for laptops. It's an interesting practice, a sign of a
time when information was a more precious commodity and had to be seized when
it was found, lest you forget. Thankfully, it's easier than ever to do today
with digital tech.

"Commonplace books were used by scientists and other thinkers in the same way
that a database might now be used: Carl Linnaeus, for instance, used
commonplacing techniques to invent and arrange the nomenclature of his Systema
Naturae (which is the basis for the system used by scientists today)."

Nowadays, a browser bookmark system plus a few other tools like Calibre serve
the same function for me; to store all the information I come across into a
single repository. It's an important task for any knowledge-seeking person
today to figure out how to store and organize the vast amount of useful info
there is to find.

